# Advice on Keeping Crabs



## Dave Spencer (21 Jan 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am just after a bit of advice for my daughter on keeping crabs. Basically, I don`t know a great deal about them personally.

She wants to keep them in a small tank of around 20l - 30l, so my guess is that they would probably need to be small, and preferably more freshwater aquatic than land based or salty. We live in a very soft water area.

Could anyone tell me what is available to her, and where they can be bought? I have lighting, heating, scaping materials etc in abundance.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## clonitza (21 Jan 2012)

Random search result: http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/sh ... ab-Dungeon
Vampire crabs are kinda funny looking 

Mike


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Jan 2012)

Thanks Clonitza. I have facebooked the link to her.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 Jan 2012)

Vampires are arborial crabs and spend very little time in water.  They also need to be in groups to stop aggression as its very difficult to sex them until mature.

Also bare in mind vampires are pretty much nocturnal so you wont see much activity.

They really like tuna!


----------



## Gill (22 Jan 2012)

If you want totally Freshwater crabs that don't require land. have a look at the Thai Micro Crabs, great little crabs with big personalities. Spend all day picking up tiny food particles, and easy to feed with hikari shrimp cuisine.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jan 2012)

Gill said:
			
		

> If you want totally Freshwater crabs that don't require land. have a look at the Thai Micro Crabs, great little crabs with big personalities. Spend all day picking up tiny food particles, and easy to feed with hikari shrimp cuisine.


My local LFS has some of these, was tempted when I was there on Friday, might get some for my new setup, specially with black gravel they look great.


----------



## Sentral (22 Jan 2012)

I've seen these also, how are they with shrimp?


----------



## Gill (22 Jan 2012)

They are Great with Shrimp and They Live side by side happily. 
And If you can get them for under £5 each more the better, as they like to be in groups. 
I just Ordered myself 3 to add to my Pico, as miss keeping them. I can only Buy them online, as the only LFS that would order them in has closed.
They Like to graze, So Love a Mossy Tank.


----------



## jimmy james (24 Jan 2012)

I'm looking to get some of these. Where did you find them Gill? Could you pm me the details? Thanks.


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Jan 2012)

I am currently trying to talk her in to the micro crabs. Cheers for the help one and all.


----------



## Gill (24 Jan 2012)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I am currently trying to talk her in to the micro crabs. Cheers for the help one and all.



She will Love them, Soooo Cute. And look even cuter with age when they get furry.


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Jan 2012)

i was told that the micro crabs pick off baby shrimp Gill, is that true?

The have them in my local MA for £3 each, was thinking about it for my nano.


----------



## Gill (24 Jan 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> i was told that the micro crabs pick off baby shrimp Gill, is that true?
> 
> The have them in my local MA for £3 each, was thinking about it for my nano.



Never noticed that TBH, but baby shrimp are a very opportunistic snack for anything. Would not be surprised if they picked off a few.


----------

